# Nokia C2-00 gprs settings



## dikudik (Nov 10, 2011)

hi
i bought nokia c2-00 yday. i got interent setting from loop mobile
it works on but earlier i was using opera mini browser on nokia c1-00
and it was working fine but now even thought interenet conncetion is given when i try to access opera mini it says could not connect interenet . please check your interenet setting

any of know what is wrong with ?
do reply


----------

